# Best Legal Dramas



## Spymaster (May 11, 2012)

Looking for some recommendations. _Damages_ is up there, and I enjoy _The Good Wife_  and recently watched the entire series of _North Square_ on 4OD.

Any others worth watching?


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2012)

Judge Judy?


----------



## equationgirl (May 11, 2012)

Law and Order (US) version, not the UK version - which is just 20 year old US episodes rehashed and made crap.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Law and Order (US) version, not the UK version - which is just 20 year old US episodes rehashed and made crap.


 
UK version is shite.  US gets the thumbs up


----------



## equationgirl (May 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> UK version is shite. US gets the thumbs up


Can't believe they're at five series already. It's just bollocks compared to the US version.


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2012)

Don't know about TV series but films.... 

Kill a Mocking Bird of course.
Angry Men.
Anatomy of a Murder.
Inherit the Wind.
Breaker Morand (awesome).
A Man for All Seasons.
Compulsion.
And Justice for All.
In the Name of the Father (also awesome).


When you type them out you realise they're all old films :-\


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Can't believe they're at five series already. It's just bollocks compared to the US version.


 
You're joking?  

Who on earth is watching it?  I've watched two episodes and I can't even remember what they were, although I immediately recognised that they were the same stories as the US version but just English

I thought I read whilst the first series was on that it had been a resounding flop


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2012)

firky said:


> Breaker Morand (awesome).


 
Morant, sorry.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080310/



> During the Boer War, three Australian lieutenants are on trial for shooting Boer prisoners. Though they acted under orders, they are being used as scapegoats by the General Staff, who hopes to distance themselves from the irregular practices of the war. The trial does not progress as smoothly as expected by the General Staff, as the defence puts up a strong fight in the courtroom.


 
First saw it years ago and rewatched it quite recently and enjoyed it even more.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

firky said:


> Don't know about TV series but films....
> 
> Kill a Mocking Bird of course.
> Angry Men.
> ...


 
Don't think I know Compulsion.  12 Angry Men and To Kill a Mockingbird are excellent though, and A Man for All Seasons and In the Name of the Father and...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

firky said:


> Morant, sorry.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080310/
> 
> ...


 
Have seen it but can't remember much about it


----------



## equationgirl (May 11, 2012)

A Few Good Men is pretty good, with Demi Moore and Tom Cruise.


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2012)

Compulsion is about the Leopold Case:

http://law2.umkc.edu/faculty/projects/ftrials/leoploeb/accountoftrial.html

A Man for All Seasons is brilliant, Thomas Moore is a f'ckin don


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> A Few Good Men is pretty good, with Demi Moore and Tom Cruise.


 
Can't stand either of them two


----------



## equationgirl (May 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can't stand either of them two


It's from the mid-90s, so before those two started growing old weirdly.


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2012)

Primal Fear isn't bad either for a Richard Gere film.

I tried to watch Shuban but it was too Japanese for me but I know its highly rated.


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2012)

Shuban

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0042958/


----------



## equationgirl (May 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You're joking?
> 
> Who on earth is watching it? I've watched two episodes and I can't even remember what they were, although I immediately recognised that they were the same stories as the US version but just English
> 
> I thought I read whilst the first series was on that it had been a resounding flop


My mistake.

They're on series 6.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Law-Order-U...ef=sr_1_5?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1336691925&sr=1-5


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

firky said:


> Compulsion is about the Leopold Case:
> 
> http://law2.umkc.edu/faculty/projects/ftrials/leoploeb/accountoftrial.html
> 
> A Man for All Seasons is brilliant, Thomas Moore is a f'ckin don


 

Story seems familiar but I don't think I've seen the film.

My old boss's uncle wrote the original play for A Man for All Seasons.  It was his claim to fame


----------



## ska invita (May 11, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Looking for some recommendations. _Damages_ is up there,


Ms Invita said this was brilliant


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> My mistake.
> 
> They're on series 6.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Law-Order-U...ef=sr_1_5?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1336691925&sr=1-5


 
Blimey!  Just assumed they were all repeats of series 1, never realised they'd made that many series


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> It's from the mid-90s, so before those two started growing old weirdly.


 
Yeah, I've seen it but still wouldn't bother watching it again


----------



## equationgirl (May 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Blimey! Just assumed they were all repeats of series 1, never realised they'd made that many series


Me never. Why does the good stuff get canned for the dross to remain?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 11, 2012)

That tv show murder one, from mid 90s ish. Pretty good pre hbo era us network fodder from what I remember...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> That tv show murder one, from mid 90s ish. Pretty good pre hbo era us network fodder from what I remember...


 


with him in the wheelchair?


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> with him in the wheelchair?


 
butchersapron?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

firky said:


> butchersapron?


 
Noooooo, him with the beard 

The Good Wife is on now on More 4.  It's something I watch when I catch it, but it's always funny times


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> with him in the wheelchair?



Some baldy bloke called teddy. Did he play ironside, then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Some baldy bloke called teddy. Did he play ironside, then?


 
No, I'm getting confused!  I thought you were talking about Ironside (whose name I had forgotten until you just wrote it down)


----------



## Spymaster (May 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The Good Wife is on now on More 4. It's something I watch when I catch it, but it's always funny times


 
It's on at 9pm on Thursdays and 10pm on More 4 +1. It's repeated once or twice during the week but those are the main showings.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> It's on at 9pm on Thursdays and 10pm on More 4 +1. It's repeated once or twice during the week but those are the main showings.


 
I tend to catch the shows that are on now (at silly o'clock)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 11, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Ms Invita said this was brilliant


 
Damages is the best legal-based tv series that I've seen.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

Never heard of it


----------



## Spymaster (May 11, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Damages is the best legal-based tv series that I've seen.


 
Yep. Season 4 gets shown here in June.

Have you seen it over there yet?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 11, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Yep. Season 4 gets shown here in June.
> 
> Have you seen it over there yet?


 
I've watched all the seasons/episodes on Netflix.

Apparently the fifth and final season comes out in July.


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2012)

Netflix in the UK is shit.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 11, 2012)

firky said:


> Netflix in the UK is shit.


 
Our Netflix sucks compared to US netflix: too many copyright hassles.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

I don't get that channel.

I want Sfx (or something) as they have latest season of NCIS


----------



## Spymaster (May 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Never heard of it


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damages_(TV_series)

I have seasons 1 and 2 on DVD if you want to borrow them.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2012)

ally mcbeale


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2012)

also:YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> also:YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH


 

aaaarrggh, I HATE that bit


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> ally mcbeale


 
Couldn't watch that without wanting to shove a doughnut in her gob


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damages_(TV_series)
> 
> I have seasons 1 and 2 on DVD if you want to borrow them.


 
Oh tempted, but determined to get through the DVDs that have been sitting here for months before taking on more.  Remind me in a couple of months


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Couldn't watch that without wanting to shove a doughnut in her gob


 
She was pretty skinny - she probably didn't eat donuts. Probably the best you could do would be to get her to lick your donut.


----------



## ska invita (May 11, 2012)

firky said:


> Netflix in the UK is shit.


this is how she saw it i think - signed up, complained it kept cutting out (which it did on day one), got her money back, and got a month for free, which shes filled with Damages and Prison Break.


----------



## catinthehat (May 12, 2012)

Boston Legal - although its a bit contrived it does have James Spader in it and he is one third of my perfect co habitee.


----------



## Spymaster (May 12, 2012)

catinthehat said:


> Boston Legal - although its a bit contrived it does have James Spader in it and he is one third of my perfect co habitee.


 
One of my favourite shows. 

The best characters that both Shatner and Spader have ever played.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2012)

Judge John Deed


----------



## zoooo (May 12, 2012)

Scott & Bailey.
I bloody love it.

If that counts. More of a police drama I suppose.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 7, 2015)

Canada's finest - _Street Legal_!

Definitely a case of the poor programming director's _L.A. Law..._

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Street_Legal_(Canadian_TV_series)


----------



## sim667 (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm addicted to suits...... big time.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 7, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I'm addicted to suits...... big time.


I binge-watched Suits seasons 1-5 over a couple of months. S6 next year.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 7, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> I binge-watched Suits seasons 1-5 over a couple of months. S6 next year.



Its horribly cheesy, but horribly compelling also.

I'm really looking forward to a new series.

I'm binge watching parks and recreation at the moment, which is possibly my favourite sit com I've seen so far.
(although totally unrelated to the thread)


----------

